# Bengal kittens - bird watching!



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi I thought I would post some photos of our kittens enjoying the outside run & birdwatching!

Razz & Missy staying here as potential queens for 2009










Midnight Raven - he is off to his new home in a couple of weeks










Navars Glory - off with raven










The gang!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they have such stunning coats,and they are all so different, what a lovely litter,  are they watching budgies in an avery, i think i can see a budgie,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

What beautiful cats - I love Midnight Raven's markings! I bet it will be hard to let them go!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Your cats are truly gorgeous, fab coats and markings*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow they are stunning


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning coats! A really beautiful litter of kits!:001_tt1:


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes they are Budgie watching 

it will be so hard to let the boys go I'm trying not to think about it, but I'm just so pleased they are going together


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww they're so lovely and have nice markings


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Glorious looking kittens absolutely took my breath away. Fab litter, good luck saying goodbye to the boys, so nice they're going together.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww so cute
i want one x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

some of the best cats ive ever seen , truely stunning, they are a credit to you and all youre hard work, best wishes............chris


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

raggs said:


> some of the best cats ive ever seen , truely stunning, they are a credit to you and all youre hard work, best wishes............chris


Thanks Chris - very much appreciated


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are beautiful


----------

